# wine bottle stoppers



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

These were lots of fun to make.

I like to give the bottle stoppers with a bottle of wine and make a small velvet bag that holds the stopper.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice stoppers. Glad to see us old folks creating thing that will be immortal.


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

I never seem to have anything left in the bottle


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

GarethHarvey said:


> I never seem to have anything left in the bottle


Me too, I have never found the use for a stopper.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm. They'd look good on a scotch bottle, too.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

The Warthog said:


> Hmm. They'd look good on a scotch bottle, too.


Now you're talking.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 30, 2011)

Great idea, assume that each is unique in design. Nice work!
CM


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Great idea, assume that each is unique in design. Nice work!
> CM


Yep, each is unique, never could repeat the same. LOL. That is what makes is so fun. But I do kind of have an idea before I start to turn one. Sometimes it turns like I thought and then again ......... I am just having a lot of fun fiddling. Hubby thinks everything should be made with a blue print and measurements, etc. It is almost a blessing he is blind and can not compare the plans and results.:dance3:


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I know what you mean. I love it when my super-organized wife says, "Where's your plan for this thing?" and I say "Plan?"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A nice collection of shapes there Barb. I now feel like a cheapskate because I have only ever given the stopper as a present, no bottle of wine!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The Warthog said:


> Hmm. They'd look good on a scotch bottle, too.


Like this Roger? The shot is from a photo-shoot I did quite some time ago.


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

Harry, that is so majestic! Very nice. Love the wood and design.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Barb. it's a very rough facsimile of a shape on a chart that I have somewhere showing many different shapes .


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice stoppers!!!


----------

